# 3x3x3 Competition



## ryak2002 (Dec 4, 2014)

I think competition is important and it can really improve your times so I decided to make a forum that is all about competition. I know there are other forums like the race threads but this is different. What will happen is you will do and average of 12 (the scrambles will be posted here) and you will post your average. Then you can compete against each other based on your average. 
Once you pick a partner you can add another person to your group and you all can compete with scrambles that will be posted. if you have an average of 25 seconds and you find someone with an average of 27 seconds you both have to agree to compete each other. Once that is settled you can either post your times on here or you can message them to each other. Scrambles will be posted every week and if someone requests to do and event other than 3x3 than I will surely do that. You can post a video or you can Skype or whatever as long as you post your times. 

so to start it off here are the scrambles:
1. U L B R F2 B2 R D' R U B' R' B2 R L2 U2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2
2. B2 F2 R' B2 D2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 L' B' D U L' R' U2 F' R U R
3. F' D' F2 L' U2 D L2 R D' U R2 B D' B L' R' D2 R2 D2 U R' D2 B F' D'
4. D' R' L2 F U2 L2 R' B2 U F' B L F D2 L' D L' F' U2 F2 D2 R' F' B L
5. L' U B2 U F2 R F L' D' L' D R' L2 F B2 D' B2 L U F' D' F2 R B2 L'
6. R' U L2 B' L U2 F L2 R' F' R2 L D' R U R2 F2 U' L R' D2 L' R2 B2 F'
7. B R2 B' F D' F' B U B' D2 R U B' D U R2 U D F' D' B' R' B L' U
8. L' R F B2 L' R B2 L' F U R' L2 U2 L' D' U' R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R2 U' R' D2
9. D2 B2 L2 F' L2 R' F D2 U' F R' D' U2 B' F' D' B2 D R U' R2 F D F B
10. U2 F' U R D B2 U R2 D' R' D2 U2 L' D' U' R L2 D' B' L' F' L R2 D' U2
11. F D2 L2 F' B U2 B' U' R F' B R' F2 U' F' B' D2 R U B2 L F2 R' L B
12. L' R2 B2 D U R B2 U2 D2 F' D2 U' R U' F' U D2 B' L U' F B U F' D2
Good luck everyone!!

PS. if you have any questions ask below!


----------



## Randomno (Dec 4, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> if you have an average of 25 seconds and you find someone with an average of 27 seconds you both have to agree to compete each other.



What if I don't average either of those?

Also this is a thread, not a forum.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 4, 2014)

Randomno said:


> What if I don't average either of those?
> 
> Also this is a thread, not a forum.



those were just examples you can average anything


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> PS. if you have any questions ask below!


How is this different to any of the weekly comps that already exist? Why do we need this one too? Is there anything new in this competition that there isn't in any of the other ones?


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> How is this different to any of the weekly comps that already exist? Why do we need this one too? Is there anything new in this competition that there isn't in any of the other ones?



well it's more based on competition. So your trying to beat other people that average the same as you. I haven't really seen this in any other forum or thread. If this is really hard to understand and is some stupid and impossible idea please just let me know!


----------



## PixelWizard (Dec 4, 2014)

*competitive forum*

Why not give it a try?

Anyone who averages around 17s?


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2014)

ryak2002 said:


> well it's more based on competition. So your trying to beat other people that average the same as you. I haven't really seen this in any other forum or thread. If this is really hard to understand and is some stupid and impossible idea please just let me know!


I understand the idea, I just don't understand why you can't do it in other competitions.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> I understand the idea, I just don't understand why you can't do it in other competitions.



I just thought it would be nice if there was a thread that focused mainly on that.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 4, 2014)

anyone who averages around 23 seconds?


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 4, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Why not give it a try?
> 
> Anyone who averages around 17s?



Yo


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 4, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Why not give it a try?
> 
> Anyone who averages around 17s?


My PB ao100 is 16.81, I'll race you. I will post my times tomorrow.

Edit: I saw cloviskoo's post, how about a three way race?


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 4, 2014)

PixelWizard said:


> Why not give it a try?
> 
> Anyone who averages around 17s?



I average about 17 as well, but I'd have to do my average tomorrow since I'm busy tonight.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 4, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> My PB ao100 is 16.81, I'll race you. I will post my times tomorrow.
> 
> Edit: I saw cloviskoo's post, how about a three way race?



Why not make it four since Newcuber averages about the same as us too?
I'll post my times later today, pretty tired right now so I can't focus well
edit: something seems to be blocking me from averaging what I usually do so I'll post them either tomorrow or later tonight


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 4, 2014)

Another 17ish here.

Average of 12: 17.33
1. 15.80 
2. 16.49 
3. (22.67) 
4. (15.40) 
5. 18.26 
6. 15.85 
7. 19.29 
8. 16.73 
9. 18.95 
10. 18.93 
11. 16.89 
12. 16.14


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm also about 17
Avg - 17.45


Spoiler: Times



20.04, 15.11, 14.87, (13.59), (23.04), 21.16+, 17.2, 17.88, 19.6,* 16.38,* 15.9, *16.38* lol.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 5, 2014)

I average a little bit under 17 but I still did it. 


Spoiler



Average: 16.279 (σ = 1.70)
Mean: 19.232

Time List:
1. 14.326 
2. 14.673 
3. 16.591 
4. 17.679 
5. 14.302 
6. 14.711 
7. 12.949 
8. 17.552 
9. 19.040 
10. 17.688 
11. 55.039 
12. 16.228 

heh that pop...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 5, 2014)

ClovisKoo said:


> Why not make it four since Newcuber averages about the same as us too?
> I'll post my times later today, pretty tired right now so I can't focus well


Sure, why not? Also, what is up with everyone averaging 17 haha?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 5, 2014)

Is there anyone averaging 13-14.5?


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 5, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Sure, why not? Also, what is up with everyone averaging 17 haha?



Yeah lol, but I guess that means the competition will be a bit more intense
Also, here's my average:
16.78
18.98, 17.43, 16.44, 17.95, (14.54), (19.04+), 15.20, 15.27, 15.54, 16.64, 17.08, 17.28


----------



## Randomno (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone average about 27-30?


----------



## Oricuber (Dec 5, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> Is there anyone averaging 13-14.5?



Yeah, that's exactly what I average!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 5, 2014)

Oricuber said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what I average!



Want to race?


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 7, 2014)

my average is 24 seconds does anyone want to race?


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 10, 2014)

scrambles for week 2
this week scambles are:

1.
U R L F' R2 D2 U' R2 B' F R' F D L' B D' L2 B2 D B2 F' R2 F U F'
2.
R B' D' R' B D2 B2 R' L2 B U R' D U B' R' B2 D' F2 U' D2 R2 D' F2 L'
3.
F D2 U2 F' B2 D L' B2 U2 D2 F D F2 D B' D R F2 B' L2 R2 F2 L' F R2
4.
U' L' D2 R F' B L2 D' F U D B2 R2 B' D' L' F B' D' F2 D' R B2 L2 D
5.
R' D2 L2 D B D' U2 L' F' L' R2 F R U' F B U R D U' B R' L2 B' R
6.
F2 R F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 D' L F L B' U' F D2 F R2 U' F D U F2 L2 U
7.
F' B U B F U' B2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 B' L F' R' D R F' L2 F2 B D' L' B'
8.
F2 B' U2 R U' L' B' R U F2 B' L D L' U2 D' R2 L D2 F2 D2 R L2 B R
9.
R2 U' F D' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F' B2 U F' B D2 L' D2 U2 B2 R2 D F
10.
L' F D2 U F2 U F2 R2 D U F' R D2 R F' L' D2 R F L D2 R' U L2 D'
11.
L2 U' B2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R F D2 R2 F' D F L' U F2 B2 R U R F'
12.
D R D U B L2 U R2 U L U' R2 F' U R' D' B U F2 D' R L' U' L' R'
Good luck guy!
Cube well


----------



## Rcuber123 (Dec 10, 2014)

Smashed all my PBs

8.50 single (first sub 10)

11.62 ao5 (first sub 12)

12.36 ao12 (first sub 12.5)


8.50 reconstruction:

Scramble 11

X'
F L2 U2 Y R2 u' L2 (6/6)
U2 L' U L (4/10)
U Y' L U2 L' U Y' R U' R' (7/17)
U' L' U' L (4/21)
U2 F R U R' U' F' (7/28)
U L2 u' L U' L U L' u L2 Y' R U' R' U2 (14/42) I don't know this Gperm so I did an inverse of a different Gperm

These were really surprising results.


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 10, 2014)

Rcuber123 said:


> Smashed all my PBs
> 
> 8.50 single (first sub 10)
> 
> ...



Congrats!!! I don't want to race you!


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 15, 2014)

23.38, (21.67), 24.32, 23.90, 27.41, (DNF 1:20.85 stupid pop), 30.87, 25.70, 25.69, 26.72, 27.81, 28.95
soooooooooooo bad


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 16, 2014)

Scrambles for week 3

1. F U' B' F D R2 B' F2 U2 F2 R' B' L' R2 D' U2 L' U' B D2 B2 D U L' D' U2 B D2 L R2	
2. D' U2 B D' U2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R D B2 U' F' R' B' D2 B F R2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R F2 D2 B	
3. B' D2 B' L R' F L2 F R2 B2 U F2 U B2 F' U2 F U2 B2 F D2 U B2 R F' U' F2 L B' F'
4. U2 F2 U' R D' U2 R2 B2 R' F' R' D U R2 B F U L2 D F' L' R F R B2 U' B' U' L2 R2	
5. B' F D2 R' B' D2 B2 U B2 F L R D' L' U B' L U2 R' D' U2 L' U2 R2 F D' B D2 F R2	
6. U B' F2 U' L' R' F L' R B' D2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L' F' L R' D U' L2 R' D' R U L' D B2	
7. B U2 F' U F' R' U L' R' B2 D' R F2 R2 D B L2 R U L2 D F' D2 U2 B' U L' U B' D2	
8. U' B2 F L' R' U B F R U F D2 R D' U2 L2 R' B' R' B' F' L2 D2 B L R' D' U' B' U2	
9. D R' D2 L2 U' B' L2 U2 B F2 L R2 D2 F U B D2 B' L U B D2 U R' B' L U' R D' B2	
10. U R2 D L2 R2 U B2 F2 L R B' F R B' D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R' B2 L2 F' U2 L D U F2	
11. R D' R2 B2 F L U' L R' U R2 B' F R D R U' L B2 F' D F R F' R D2 B2 D L B'	
12. D L' B' D2 L' U L' R D2 F' D U L' B' R' B2 F L B2 L' D B2 F R D2 F D' B U' F2
good luck!


----------



## ClovisKoo (Dec 17, 2014)

Week 3
19.52+, 16.53, 17.92, 15.59, 22.20, 16.46, (22.37), 18.11, 19.24, (12.50), 18.31, 19.50
Ao12: 18.34
i hate n-perms


----------



## ChickenWrap (Dec 17, 2014)

Week 3:
19.38, (20.60), 18.29, 19.36, 18.75, 15.02, 12.37, 20.20, 17.91, (9.35), 19.43, 14.28

*Avg12: * 17.08

Not bad considering I haven't touched a cube since I started studying for finals last week!


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 23, 2014)

Scrambles for week 4
1. R2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R F2 B' U L U F' D' B2 R D2 B' F2 L' R2 D' F' U' B2
2. B2 D2 L' R U' L' R D F L F2 L' U' B F' L2 U2 D B R' B' U F2 L2 U'
3. F2 U F L' D U2 B2 L2 D L2 F' U' D' F U2 L' B' F' U2 D' F U L' R' U'
4. U' B' F2 U2 L' D' R' B R F B' D' L2 F D2 F D2 F' D' L2 B2 L B2 U' D2
5. U L F' D2 R U2 R2 F L' U2 D2 L2 U' F' D' F' L2 F' R2 U2 B' D' L2 D U2
6. D' L2 B2 R L B' U2 R F B R' B F2 D' R2 U' D2 R' D' U' F' L F L2 F'
7. R2 B R2 D B2 R U' F2 D U R' D L2 R' D' F D' R F2 D' F2 U L D F'
8. L2 F' U D R2 D L U R' F D' F R2 L D' U R' B' D B2 U' D' F B R
9. L' F2 U' L F2 B' R2 L2 B2 R2 D F' U' L2 R2 B' L2 B2 U D' F2 B L2 F' D'
10. R2 F2 L' D B2 F L' F' D B L' R D' B U' F' L' U2 L' U2 D L B U2 R2
11. B L R' B2 R' D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B U' R' B2 F L' D2 B2 R U' R2
12. F U' R' U' R L2 F' U2 R L F' U' R U F2 B U' L U R' L U L' D B'
good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 24, 2014)

is it just me or can you not see this thread at the home page?


----------



## ryak2002 (Dec 31, 2014)

Scrambles for week 5
1.F' L2 F B' R D L U' F' B R' L2 D2 B U' B' F R' B F2 L F2 R2 B2 F2
2.U R' B2 U' L B2 R' B2 L2 F R2 F R' U' B2 R' L2 F' B R U2 D2 F2 U' D
3.R' D2 U F' B' U2 R F' B' L F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 D L2 D U
4.B U' D2 B L2 B L U2 R2 F' D2 U' L2 U B' U B' F U F D L B F' R
5.D2 R' U' B R F B D' U B2 U B' D2 B' D2 B L' R2 U' D L' R' B2 L F2
6.F2 D F U' R2 B F2 R' D' F' R F2 B' R F L' R2 B2 U' D2 F U' R2 D2 R2
7.F2 D2 L' D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F' U' L2 R U' F2 U2 L2 U F U L' U2
8.D U' L2 U F L' B2 D' B' L U' R2 B2 D' B R L F D L U' R B2 D' L'
9.B2 D L D2 B R2 F' U' F' B' L' B' D2 U' F L F' B R' D2 B F' U2 B L
10.F' L U' D' L' D' U2 R L F2 R B2 D' L F' U' L2 R B' L2 F2 R' B' U' B
11.L2 U2 F' R F2 B' D2 F2 D R2 D2 B D' F2 D2 U F' L R2 B D2 L2 B F' U
12.D F U B2 F U B U' B F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' L' R2 B' R L'
Sorry that these scrambles are so late


----------

